# New! Just bought D3100! Advice?



## fatnhappy (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just converted from my sony alpha 100 to now a nikon d3100...So since I don't really want to go through the whole instruction manual and learn everything..anyone want to be nice and give me some quick tips and guides to how to use this cool piece of equipment? Or quick tips how to get the best pics out of this camera? 

I will most likely shoot car photos and do photoshoots of my car =] some rolling shots if someone can help me and guide me to it and some landscape pictures when i go on adventures with my girlfriend..motion pics are the best though..

So anyone want to help out a new member? 

Quick guides to the ABC's of this camera? 

What I SHOULD expect from it and SHOULD NOT? 

thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 30, 2011)

> So since I don't really want to go through the whole instruction manual and learn everything


:roll:


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Nov 30, 2011)

My advice?? Start with going through the whole instruction manual. Then read a book (I'm reading Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson) to teach you what all of those terms that you just read in your manual mean. After that? Read the manual again so that you can comprehend it now that you know what the terms mean.


Or just shoot on auto, I guess.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 30, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> > So since I don't really want to go through the whole instruction manual and learn everything
> 
> 
> :roll:



You took the roll right out of my eyes!

Sorry OP, if you TRULY want to get the best pics you can, you will read everything you can get your hands on.


TPF is not your "QuickStart Guide".


----------



## fatnhappy (Dec 1, 2011)

My bad, forgot to mention I already know the basics such as iso speeds, apertures and all that stuff from previously having a dslr..I just wanted some quick guide on this new camera..

and if anyone knows how to take some decent quality rolling shots of cars that'd be great too..i seriously need some tips on those..which settings and stuff..those are hard =[


----------



## flatflip (Dec 1, 2011)

Bad thread start since the No.1 advice here at TPF is "read the manual". Do you have a real paper manual? I don't. My D3100 came with an overview thin booklet and a manual on disc that is pretty worthless. I need a manual on how-to-use the manual, seriously, it sucks that bad. I give up.

Turn off the image preview. That way the image will not pop-up on every shot. Will save battery and not distract you. 

I have my Fn button set for ISO control.

I may think of something else but heading to work now. Have Fun, Mick


----------



## StringThing (Dec 1, 2011)

Knowing how ISO and apertures works will not help you until you learn how they can be utilized/set with YOUR camera.  Reading the manual once, even twice, will help you immensely.

Amazon.com: Nikon D3100 Digital Field Guide (9780470648650): Thomas: Books

User's Manual - D3100 - Guide to Digital Photography


----------



## JohnS. (Dec 1, 2011)

fatnhappy said:


> My bad, forgot to mention I already know the basics such as iso speeds, apertures and all that stuff from previously having a dslr..I just wanted some quick guide on this new camera..
> 
> and if anyone knows how to take some decent quality rolling shots of cars that'd be great too..i seriously need some tips on those..which settings and stuff..those are hard =[



Go out and read "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Peterson like someone mentioned. It really is a fantastic book filled with amazing photos. It's a very easy read and does what the title says...helps you understand exposure.

I'm a complete noob to photography and I really like the book. I didn't buy it. I just keep going to the bookstore to read more and more because it gives me an excuse to get out of the house and shoot LOL.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 1, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > > So since I don't really want to go through the whole instruction manual and learn everything
> ...



It will take you about an hour to read through that manual. That one hour will save you several hours of frustration in not knowing what your camera is capable of and how to get the most out of it.

It's your hour.  Spend it as you choose.


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 1, 2011)

if you're sort of familiar with how DSLRs work, then the things you need to know are a lot of little things.  The types of things you should read the manual or, perhaps better, Thomas' field guide (the one stringthing linked above).  Overall it's a very well laid out, intuitive design.  The main thing to note is that Nikon's wireless remote won't work with it (so don't buy it), and it doesn't have autobracketing, so don't bother trying to figure out how to turn on autobracketing.


----------



## KenC (Dec 1, 2011)

Other than "read the manual" the most common advice for new camera owners is not to shoot in "AUTO" but to use aperture or shutter priority.  This will force you to pay more attention to what the camera is doing and you'll have to figure out how to change settings.


----------



## fatnhappy (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, I spent a few hours last night reading up on the manual..but still don't know how to take some decent quality rolling shots..might go out and practice that after finals..anyways, thanks to everyone for the friendly advice and those who suggested "read the manual x amount of times"..


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 1, 2011)

there was a post here a few days ago were a few of us were talking about rolling shots.


----------



## fatnhappy (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh really? Do you have a link? I looked back a few pages and didn't see anything..


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/sony/263424-need-help-rolling-shots.html

:roll:


----------



## fatnhappy (Dec 1, 2011)

oh haha i started that thread..lol i was wondering if there's a better way to do it with the nikon since i was using the sony a-100 when i started that thread haha but i like this nikon d3100 so much more! Hopefully i can get better shots with this camera but i have only the kit lens right now=[


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 1, 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## KmH (Dec 1, 2011)

fatnhappy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just converted from my sony alpha 100 to now a nikon d3100...So since I don't really want to go through the whole instruction manual and learn everything..anyone want to be nice and give me some quick tips and guides to how to use this cool piece of equipment? Or quick tips how to get the best pics out of this camera?
> 
> ...


 


fatnhappy said:


> My bad, forgot to mention I already know the basics such as iso speeds, apertures and all that stuff from previously having a dslr..I just wanted some quick guide on this new camera..
> 
> and if anyone knows how to take some decent quality rolling shots of cars that'd be great too..i seriously need some tips on those..which settings and stuff..those are hard =[


 


fatnhappy said:


> Thanks guys, I spent a few hours last night reading up on the manual..but still don't know how to take some decent quality rolling shots..might go out and practice that after finals..anyways, thanks to everyone for the friendly advice and those who suggested "read the manual x amount of times"..


 


fatnhappy said:


> Oh really? Do you have a link? I looked back a few pages and didn't see anything..


 


fatnhappy said:


> oh haha i started that thread..lol i was wondering if there's a better way to do it with the nikon since i was using the sony a-100 when i started that thread haha but i like this nikon d3100 so much more! Hopefully i can get better shots with this camera but i have only the kit lens right now=[


Utterly amazing, haha.


----------

